# J Pouchoscopy



## mmiller1122 (Dec 13, 2011)

How would you code a J-Pouchoscopy with Balloon dilation of a jejunal anastomotic stricture and steroid injection of stricture - 44386 is a pouchoscopy w/bx's but there are no code's for the dilation & injection - do you think an unlisted code would be appropriate.

Thanks!!!
Michele


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like you'll have to use an unlisted code


----------

